# Funny Tiktok of Golden



## kcjs (Apr 18, 2020)

Jaye Moore on TikTok


Jaye Moore's short video with ♬ original sound




vt.tiktok.com


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Or this one...





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------

